# نساء خسرن أزواجهن!



## النهيسى (26 نوفمبر 2009)

نساء خسرن أزواجهن!


لقداسه البابا

الزوجة الحكيمة تكون مصدر سعادته لزوجها, كواحة يانعة مملوءة بالزهر والثمر يرجع إليها من صحراء العمل ومشقته...
غير أن بعض النساء للأسف الشديد لم يعرفن الهدف السليم من الحياة الزوجية, وكيف تكون مجالاً للسعادة المشتركة..! وأخطأن الوسائل فكانت النتيجة أنهن خسرن أزواجهن!!
ومن بين هؤلاء ثلاثة أنواع سوف نذكرها:

***

1- المرأة الشديدة الغيرة:
ما أشد هول تلك المرأة العنيفة فى غيرتها, التى تعتمد فى ذلك على حساسية شاذة غير طبيعية. فتغار على زوجها إن كان وسيماً جداً وناجحاً بدرجة يحيطه المعجبون والمعجبات. أو إن كان لطيفاً ومرحاً, ينظر إليه الجميع فى حب وبشاشة. فتغار هذه الزوجة إن رأته يكلّم امرأة فى لطف, أو يبتسم فى وجهها, أو أن ابتسمت تلك المرأة أو ضحكت فى مرح اثناء الحديث معه .
* حينئذ تحارب الظنون والأفكار هذه الزوجة, فتحطمها من الداخل. وهى تتولى بدورها تحطيم الزوج. فتفرض عليه رقابة وحظراً, وتوبخه على بشاشته مع امرأة أخرى, وتسئ فيه الظنون.
هى تريده عصفوراً جميلاً تحبسه فى قفص, لا يراه أحد. يكفى أن تراه هى! ولا يكلّم أحداً غيرهاً, ولا يبتسم لغيرها, ولا يكون بشوشاً مع أحد!!

***

* وهكذا يفقد الزوج كل علاقاته الأجتماعية, لترضى هى عن تصرفاته.. وإلا صار البيت جحيماً تسوده الشكوك والظنون, والمناقشات كل يوم, والتحقيقات ومحاولة الأنتقام أو الشكوى. وقد يكون الرجل بريئاً جداً. وقد تكون طبيعة عمله من النوع الذى يستلزم لقاءات مع كثيرين وكثيرات ولا ينجح فيه إلا باللياقة والبشاشة. ولكن زوجته تتعبها الغيرة فتتعبه!
* وقد تأخذ الغيرة عند الزوجة مظهر آخر, فقد تغار من جهة حبه لأمه أو أخته أو بعض أفراد أسرته. أو من إنفاقه على أخ أو قريب. وتظن أنه يحب أهله أكثر منها, أو أنه يخضع لمشورتهم أكثر منها. وتلهبها الغيرة حتى تريد أن تحرمه من كل أحبائه. فلا يحب أحد سواها!!
وفى وقت الغيرة لا تفكر فيه ولا راحته. إنما تفكر فى ذاتها فقط. وما على الرجل إلا أن يخضع لمشاعرها, ولا تهمها النتائج ولا الإحراجات التى يقع فيها... وإلا فإنها تتهمه بعدم محبته لها وبالخيانة وعدم الإخلاص..!

***

* ويحاول الرجل أن يجد حلاً ولا يستطيع. ويشرح الأمور ولا تقبل منه. ويتحرج الجو, ويتهدد البيت بالإنهيار. إذ يشعر الزوج أن ثمن إرضائها هو أن يخسر الكل بسبب ظنون لا وجود لها فى عالم الحقيقة. ولكنها موجودة فى أتون الغيرة!!

***

2- المرأة المسرفة فى التحقيق
وهى الزوجة الدائمة التحقيق مع زوجها, حتى فى صميم خصوصياته! فقد تحقق معه فى الأمور المالية: ماذا يدخل إلى جيبه وكيف يصرفه؟ ولمن يعطى؟ ولماذا؟ وهل من اللائق أن يصرف هكذا؟ وأين الحكمة؟
* وتحقق معه فى تفاصيل مواعيده: لماذا يخرج الآن؟ ولمَ لا يتغير الميعاد؟ وأين يقضى الوقت كله؟ ولماذا يرجع متأخراً؟ وما أهمية هذا الموعد؟ ولماذا لا يلغيه؟ وماذا ولماذا إلى غير حد..!
* وتحقق معه فى علاقاته: كل علاقاته, مع كل أحد. ما نوعها؟ وما محصولها؟ وماذا حدث؟ وماذا قالوا لك؟ وماذا فعلوا؟ وماذا فعلت؟ ولماذا؟
* بل قد تحقق معه فى أكله وشربه, وفى ملبسه, وفى كلامه, وفى عمله!
* ويشعر الزوج أنه قد تزوج "وكيل نيابة" أو "أمن دولة"! ويشعر بأنه مضغوط عليه فى حريته. وأنه محتاج أن يهرب من الأسئلة ومن الأجابة. وإن ضيّقت عليه الخناق, يرى أنه محتاج أن يهرب من البيت كله, ومن هذه المرأة البوليسية التى تطارده بتحقيقاتها...

***

* أما المرأة التى تحب زوجها, فإنها تتركه ليخبرها بنفسه دون أن تضغط عليه بالسؤال. وما يقوله, تقابله بقلب محب مفتوح. وما لا يريد أن يقوله, تتركه إلى حريته بدون إحراج, وبدون تطفل, وبدون ضغط أو تحقيق

***

3- المرأة النكدية:
إن الرجل ينتظر من زوجته أن تستقبله فى البيت بوجه بشوش يفرحه, ويدخل السعادة إلى قلبه وينسيه ما يقاسيه فى العمل من تعب وصدامات... أما إن قابلته زوجته بوجه عابس أو بالدموع والبكاء, وملأت البيت حزناً ونكداً, فإنها بدلاً من أن تحمل عن زوجها متاعبه, فإنها تضيف إليه تعباً جديداً !
* وللأسف يوجد نوع من النساء يمكن أن يُسمىّ بالمرأة النكدية, التى يمكنها بسهولة أن تحوّل البيت إلى نكد. والتى تغضب لأتفه الأسباب, أو بلا سبب. ويشعر الزوج أن من الصعب إرضاءها! وأنها تخلق مشاكل, وتعقد الأمور, أو تثير نقاشاً حاداً حول أبسط المسائل. وأنها دائماً غاضبة, دائماً حزينة وكئيبة, دائماً ساخطة!!
* هذه الزوجة لا تبدو فى الصورة التى خلق بها الله المرأة, فى لطفها ورقتها, وإشاعتها السرور, وفى رسالتها كمُعين للرجل...
* وكثير من الرجال يتبرمون بالمرأة النكدية ولا يحتملونها. أو يحتملونها إلى حين ثم لا يستمرون. وكثيرون منهم يخرجون من البيت, ويبحثون عن السعادة خارجه, فى المقهى, أو فى النادى, أو بين الأصدقاء والمحبين والمعارف, أو فى أى نشاط آخر... بعيداً عن النكد.
* وهكذا شيئاً فشيئاً تخسر المرأة زوجها, إذ لا يجد سعادته إلى جوارها!!
نقول كل هذا, لكى تتعظ أولئك الزوجات اللائى يتصفن بالغيرة الزائدة, وبالرغبة فى التحقيق, ودوام النكد, ويبدأن فى تغيير ذلك الأسلوب الذى نتيجته أن يخسرن الزوج..​


----------



## kalimooo (26 نوفمبر 2009)

> وللأسف يوجد نوع من النساء يمكن أن يُسمىّ بالمرأة النكدية, التى يمكنها بسهولة أن تحوّل البيت إلى نكد. والتى تغضب لأتفه الأسباب, أو بلا سبب. ويشعر الزوج أن من الصعب إرضاءها! وأنها تخلق مشاكل, وتعقد الأمور, أو تثير نقاشاً حاداً حول أبسط المسائل. وأنها دائماً غاضبة, دائماً حزينة وكئيبة, دائماً ساخطة!!


* 




موضوع رائع  اخي

شكرااااا جزيلا لنقله

سلام المسيح معك...


----------



## النهيسى (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا

للمرور الرائع

المسيح يبارككم​*


----------



## nonogirl89 (26 نوفمبر 2009)

بجد بتبقى صعبة جدا على الراجل الحاجات دى
كل الستات دى مش بيفكروا غير فى نفسهم
المفروض تفكر فيه هو كمان محتاج ايه وعايز ايه
مافيش مانع انها تغير بس الغيرة الحلوة اللى تحسسه باهتمامها بيه
مافيش مانع انها تسأله عن يومه لكن بالراحة عليه و دة هيبسطه لانه هيحس انها مهتمة بحياته
لكن المانع هو ضد النكد
دة بقى صعب جدا
شكرا على المواضيع الجامدة يانهيسى
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (26 نوفمبر 2009)

فعلا التلاته اهم من بعض 

وكلهم اصعب من بعض

شكراااااااااااااااا نهيسى 

موضوع مهم جداااااااااااااااااا

ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## وليم تل (27 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا النهيسى
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمت بود
​


----------

